# My first official true spider pet



## Lilija (Sep 29, 2004)

(besides the ones I used to keep in jars, when I was a little kid...)

Today, the mister brought me home this Argiope aurantia (black and yellow garden spider), as a gift, hehe.  He saw it at work, and thought it was so striking, he swept it into a clean container, and brought it home.  I'm gonna try keeping it as a pet.  I figure, if I can keep tarantulas, how hard is a garden spider (especially a local one) I appreciate any advice.  It's so beautiful and active, I hope keeping it as a pet works out.  I assume it's full grown, it's fairly large, about 1.5"  Check it out


----------



## edesign (Sep 29, 2004)

if that's the same kind we have here they're very pretty and fun to watch, AND they can get decently large (2.5-3" or so). good luck with it and be sure to give it lots of room to web


----------



## Elizabeth (Sep 29, 2004)

I can't remember where I read this, but you have to throw live prey into the web to feed it.  It won't get off the web to go chase a cricket or whatever, even if that means starvation.


----------



## Lilija (Sep 29, 2004)

Excellent, didn't know that.  It's got a good web going, there's a baby crick in there, now, if it doesn't get snared...I'll help it.  I have a nice enclosure to put it in, the critter keeper is a temporary holding spot.  I'm thinking some fake leaves, too.  I think they like leaves.  Either way, it's going nuts, webbing up the area.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Sep 30, 2004)

Actualy Elizabeth is half true, It will and can web down prey items while constructing a web, if it runs into something while running up a stick to create it web, other hten that I recomend grasshoppers moths/butterflys flies or crickets as they will msot likely leap into the web. And yes it will liek fake leaves nad other variosu small objects and the females usualy crate an ocove away from the web to hdie under.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Sep 30, 2004)

Gorgeous spider!    I'm jealous. When I was a little kid, there was a bright green and yellow spider on the ranch where I lived. I took care of it by finding bugs every now and then and tossing them into the web for it to eat. It got big and healthy looking. But then one day the yard worker killed it to "protect me from being bitten by the spider."

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Lilija (Sep 30, 2004)

Awww, that sucks.  Well meaning ignorance is still ignorance    That would kill me, I hate when people kill spiders.

I have a few pretty orb weavers in the yard, that I like to tend, by misting them once in awhile, when they're dry, or tossing my extra crix in the web, but I've never tried to keep one indoors.  This is really the prettiest spider I've seen in a long time.  From keeping T's, it's shocking how BUSY this guy is...he can't seem to sit still!  (unlike my rosea, who can't seem to move, unless there's a cricket dancing on her head)


----------



## jdcarrel (Sep 30, 2004)

I have caught a few of those.  I just put them in alcohol as a collection though.  Never tried feeding them.


----------



## Lochala (Oct 1, 2004)

Malhavoc's said:
			
		

> Actualy Elizabeth is half true, It will and can web down prey items while constructing a web, if it runs into something while running up a stick to create it web, other hten that I recomend grasshoppers moths/butterflys flies or crickets as they will msot likely leap into the web. And yes it will liek fake leaves nad other variosu small objects and the females usualy crate an ocove away from the web to hdie under.



Mine never catch prey unless they have constructed a web.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Oct 2, 2004)

I've seen it occur only twice and both was with very limited disturbance except for the prey itme itself [I believe it was a cricket for the first and a grasshopper for the other] both tiems the spider sensed it coming from the vibrations so I can only conclude it doesnt happen often unless their rather hungery.


----------



## Arachnobrian (Oct 3, 2004)

*Orb weavers*

Cool spider,
very good eaters, a well fed orb's abdomen gets huge, entertaining to watch.


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Feb 9, 2017)

I


Lilija said:


> Awww, that sucks.  Well meaning ignorance is still ignorance    That would kill me, I hate when people kill spiders.
> 
> I have a few pretty orb weavers in the yard, that I like to tend, by misting them once in awhile, when they're dry, or tossing my extra crix in the web, but I've never tried to keep one indoors.  This is really the prettiest spider I've seen in a long time.  From keeping T's, it's shocking how BUSY this guy is...he can't seem to sit still!  (unlike my rosea, who can't seem to move, unless there's a cricket dancing on her head)


 I know right spiders even if they have potent venom are delicate beautiful creatures that at the very most should be relocated and not killed


----------



## Andrea82 (Feb 9, 2017)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> I
> 
> I know right spiders even if they have potent venom are delicate beautiful creatures that at the very most should be relocated and not killed


Psstt...the post you're replying to is 14 years old


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 9, 2017)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> I
> 
> I know right spiders even if they have potent venom are delicate beautiful creatures that at the very most should be relocated and not killed


Please don't respond to old threads with no relevant information.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 10, 2017)

@Wolfspidurguy  wah wah


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Feb 10, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> @Wolfspidurguy  wah wah


I just stated my opinion... it doesn't matter if it's an old post.


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 10, 2017)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> I just stated my opinion... it doesn't matter if it's an old post.


see my first response.


----------



## Wolfspidurguy (Feb 10, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> see my first response.


Mmmmmm thats some tasty non relevant info you posted up there... your just as bad as me

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 10, 2017)

Wolfspidurguy said:


> Mmmmmm thats some tasty non relevant info you posted up there... your just as bad as me


haha...


----------

